# bettas and eating...things...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Tarn is not particularily fussy when it comes to food. I suspect that was part of the reason he had SBD when I got him, think he was starved or something. Anyway, to get to the meat of my question. 

My shrimp tank, which is now tarn's tank -shrimp, is full of those little seed shrimp things.

Tarn is eating them

he has a round belly, should I be concerned, should I feed him his usual food or let him pic off the slightly macro micro-organisms....?

I don't want to see death by munchies.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

he should be alright. If he looks really plump I would skip a day of feeding.


----------

